# applying for two apprenticeships?



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

Also another question,
Will the Electrical apprenticeship program teach enough HVAC for one to do HVAC technician work? Or will one have to take extra classes in HVAC outside of the electrical program? Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You'll learn plenty of controls stuff working as an electrician that will pertain to HVAC, but you'll learn nothing of the refrigeration cycle or the associated air delivery methods.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> You'll learn plenty of controls stuff working as an electrician that will pertain to HVAC,


*IF *you end up working for a contractor who installs hvac controls, even then, those shops churn through alot of guys to get ones that typically have prior knowledge.

You have to take classes outside of the deal if you want the knowledge. Big city community colleges have the classes, but it does no good to take the classes if you don't apply the stuff on your day-job.

Most guys who enter in an hvac program, hang sheet-metal or change filters. If you want to be the best, I'd go be a pit snipe in the navy for four years first.

EDIT: You will learn some motor control relay logic as an electrician that pertains to hvac, but not the automation related low voltage controls.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

If you can get some solid "hands on" in HVAC, theory and mechanical , I'd go for that. Electrical systems last a long time; HVAC systems wear out all the time and need constant attention.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> If you can get some solid "hands on" in HVAC, theory and mechanical , I'd go for that. Electrical systems last a long time; HVAC systems wear out all the time and need constant attention.


 
Even in these times those boys were running with ouor record number of 90+ days this summer, and hitting the working hard in the winter with our record snow/cold.

All these new fHVAC systems with the electronic junk constantly need work.


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

Can one begin working as an HVAC helper or Electrical helper with no prior experience or knowledge but a willingness to learn?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

greaselightning said:


> Can one begin working as an HVAC helper or Electrical helper with no prior experience or knowledge but a willingness to learn?


HECK YES, love the attitude.


----------

